
Ask HN: How to decide when to do something? - samh
You&#x27;re writing up some instructions you are going to use later and the word &#x27;positivity&#x27; is marked with a red line by your editor indicating it&#x27;s not a word. Do you go off to google to learn more about the definition of the word and related words ?<p>You&#x27;re adding a new feature that your business partner and a customer have asked to be completed for review&#x2F;testing by tomorrow. As you&#x27;re coding you notice that a library class that&#x27;s used in various places is miss-named. Do you refactor it or do you add it to a list of stuff to do later ? I worry if I don&#x27;t do it now it might never get done, yet that one little side street of improvement can lead to noticing another 2 things that need to be improved, which in turn ...<p>I find it demotivating to see code that I know should be improved but if I jump into refactoring working code I worry about breaking functionality and not progressing with features fast enough.<p>All feedback appreciated.
======
interatx
I do two things

* Log anything and everything that feels like it needs to be done. You can't always add every bit of info but everytime logging something new, I do as much as time allows me to.

* Have regular meetings (every two weeks on a wednesday seems to be working great so far) with the whole team to talk about issues that already exist and the new ones that came.

The team can together decide what's worth fixing, help you understand what's
not (at least for now).

I've learned everything the hard way so I'm not sure if this is accurate but I
believe this is process is also called as backlog management in the agile
world.

